# John Letters "Swingmaster"



## Brosh (Aug 11, 2014)

Recently purchased a set of clubs from Direct Golf in Peterborough, at Â£300 (plus Â£30 for "fitting"). I knew I wanted them before going, just wanted to make sure they felt right before spending. So I visited the store, had a few shots on their virtual golf machine using my old clubs, and swapped to the Swingmaster clubs (started with a 9 iron on both, also tried comparing my 3 iron to the Swingmaster 3 hybrid).

The clubs felt reassuringly stable in the backswing, giving me confidence to correct and loosen my tight grip and swing far more smoothly. The 3 hybrid gave me considerably more distance, approx 220 yards at the range by comparison to the 160 I was hitting with the old Mizuno 3 iron. Further to that, on the virtual course I was hitting far more accurately, more or less halving my 20 degree horizontal variation on what I intended to be identical shots.

The drivers don't offer much in the way of comfort, leaving doubt and instability to take over most tee shorts, but this is more a reflection of my capabilities than that of the clubs themselves. The putter is well weighted, and feels solid and smooth at the same time. All of the clubs are highly forgiving, with wide faces offering good contact in most conditions.

Overall with the new clubs on 18 holes my game has improved by approx 10 strokes over my previous set, and made my game a lot more enjoyable and comfortable. I would highly recommend them overall over the Wilson Ultra Package set marked at Â£230, and the Ben Sayers M11 set at Â£250. They also held their own against the Wilson Deep Red XD, in which the fairway woods and hybrids weren't nearly as forgiving, and felt far less stable on the back and downswing, with nearer perfect contact they provided more distance but were harder to control. The other sets were tried in various stores around Peterborough and Cambridge.

I probably sound like a Direct Golf salesman, I promise I'm not! I'm just a newbie to golf. Anyway, if anyone is interested in picking up a cheap package set to get started, this is the one to go for!

Brosh


----------

